# Side movement on floor mounted auto?



## KowalskiCW (Jul 11, 2016)

So I bought this 69 lemans 350/350 combo a month or so ago and notice the auto shifter on the floor has the ability to push to the right. I'm not sure why it does this. I tried a couple times using like a gated shifter but haven't had success. Is it just a slop or is it supposed to do something? 
Also moving the shifter from gear to gear is very stiff and slow. Is there a way to loosen the movement of the shifter or is it supposed to be like that as well?
Thanks!


----------

